# Turbo upgrade for a 180 TT??



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys

What turbo upgrades are there for a 180 TT?? Also would it be just down to turbo, mani, injectors, map? (nothing just about it but hav found a super deal on a 180 6speed


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Search for ko3 hybrids.


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

is it just the k03 hybrids or could i do a k04 & use injectors mani etc from the 225? With a map obviously lol


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been searching for this a long time, and gathered some tips..

Buy the hybrid kit from www.frankenturbo.com, and, here is the rest of the list:



s3tt said:


> Sorry, Here goes...
> 
> So for the 1.8t quattro Hybrid, this is the minimum I'd suggest you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

A lot of work then i take it lol... Cheers for the help guys


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

If you want a hybrid Dan "S3tt" is the man to speak to he can a build a hybrid to the spec you want [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

on my FWD 2001 jetta, similar to and some fitments match, i used the KO-4 001 with APR chip gives great torque and a little more hp. a direct bolt on, used the audi 225 hp injectors, upgraded exhaust recommended, i had a 3" downpipe to 2.5 cat-back, and other little goodies, for the do-it -yourselfer IMO a decent upgrade, still got 30 mpg, jetta torque steer was brutal until i had a quaife LSD installed


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Bumping an old thread here, but has anybody seen (or even better, got any experience of) this product:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c5d67a183

At 250 pounds, for a brand new K04 capable of bolting straight onto an ARY 180hp engine - this seems to good to be true.

Is it really a straight swap for the K03 fitted to the standard car?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

temporarychicken said:


> Bumping an old thread here, but has anybody seen (or even better, got any experience of) this product:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c5d67a183
> 
> ...


It's not a strict K04 as it's a K03s compressor and K04 turbine..

I've seen 2 of these in the last year, both died with in a 1000miles from the owner fitting. Now whether that was because they fitted it and didn't get it mapped or the bearing are weak, but I wouldn't personally waste your money, spend more and get a better known product.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

My father used to say, if something looks to good to be true, that's because it probably is.

What would you recommend in the current market, s3tt, as a bolt-on replacement for a TT180? I would like to get to about 250bhp.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Give Dan above (s3tt) a pm with your requirements. He'll sort you out and has a very good reputation.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

temporarychicken said:


> What would you recommend in the current market, s3tt, as a bolt-on replacement for a TT180? I would like to get to about 250bhp.


for that amount of ponies you need to go hybrid...The cheaper option is the franken turbo...last time I looked it was 1000 dollars which is about 530 English pounds...that's very cheap for what you get but don't let that put you off...its supposed to be a good bit of kit....go for the maf housing rather than the boost controller..


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great Utube clip here for you 180bhp owners and would like 260bhp 






Paul


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Good clip showing the Stage 3 for the 180 TT,

I think the most recent comment says it all, "should have bought a 225 and chipped it"!

What would be the best bang-for-buck in terms of Tuning a 180, would it be a simple chip (Stage 1) or something more advanced such as a stage 2?

Also Paulj100, what wheels are you running, I couldn't see in your build thread?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> Good clip showing the Stage 3 for the 180 TT,
> 
> I think the most recent comment says it all, "should have bought a 225 and chipped it"!
> 
> ...


There just standard 18' QS reps refurbished in hyper silver with a diamond cut edge.

Paul


----------

